# Autostima, assertività e narcisismo



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

*Autostima, assertività e narcisismo*

Vi è un limite all’autostima?
Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
Lo vediamo negli altri, lo vediamo in noi stessi?
I personaggi in vista li consideriamo con una giusta autostima o vediamo che il rischio della presunzione di superiorità arrivi fino a un narcisismo che può anche nascondere patologicamente insicurezza?

Chi tradisce si sente sicuro di sé? Ha autostima?
E chi è tradito ha ancora autostima o l’ha vista calpestatata?


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima? Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia? Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza? Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede? Lo vediamo negli altri, lo vediamo in noi stessi? I personaggi in vista li consideriamo con una giusta autostima o vediamo che il rischio della presunzione di superiorità arrivi fino a un narcisismo che può anche nascondere patologicamente insicurezza?  Chi tradisce si sente sicuro di sé? Ha autostima? E chi è tradito ha ancora autostima o l’ha vista calpestatata?


  Per personaggi in vista intendi Celentano vero?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Per personaggi in vista intendi Celentano vero?


Ognuno ha qualcuno a cui va subito il pensiero :rotfl:

Al di là delle passioni e della capacità c’è chi sente il bisogno di esibirsi. C’è anche chi lo evita. Sono, forse, due facce della stessa medaglia insicurezza che si esprime in modi diversi.
Se penso a certe nozze con feste grandiose penso a un bisogno di riconoscimento di sé attraverso il matrimonio e la condizione economica e sociale espressa in quella giornata.
Più la cerimonia e il ricevimento sono sfarzosi più dubito del matrimonio, quasi mezzo per le nozze.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha qualcuno a cui va subito il pensiero :rotfl:
> 
> Al di là delle passioni e della capacità c’è chi sente il bisogno di esibirsi. C’è anche chi lo evita. *Sono, forse, due facce della stessa medaglia insicurezza che si esprime in modi diversi.*
> Se penso a certe nozze con feste grandiose penso a un bisogno di riconoscimento di sé attraverso il matrimonio e la condizione economica e sociale espressa in quella giornata.
> Più la cerimonia e il ricevimento sono sfarzosi più dubito del matrimonio, quasi mezzo per le nozze.


Stai cercando di mettere insieme troppe cose che non hanno punti in comune.
L'esibizionismo è attraente come l'orgasmo, non c'entra nulla l'insicurezza.
Non è una reazione a niente. E' attraente, eccitante. 
Canta davanti alle persone che ti ascoltano con piacere e dimmi  quanta adrenalina senti.
E' emozione pura, forte, intensa.
Tutto il resto è noia. 
Il matrimonio sfarzoso può essere l'adesione a un'imposizione culturale (tipico del sud dove devi invitare tutti e non farti parlare dietro) oppure uno spandere merda. O anche un momento di gioia vissuto al meglio.
Dipende.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Per personaggi in vista intendi Celentano vero?


Celentano ha 81 anni e lavora nello spettacolo da più di 60.
In qualsiasi caso merita tutto il rispetto di chi è riuscito a interessare il pubblico, nel bene e nel male, per tutti questi anni.
In quell'ambiente di solito duri molto, molto meno.


----------



## mavi1982 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima?
> Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
> Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
> Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
> ...


in un primo momento si, poi ovviamente tutto diventa più chiaro e, l'autostima è un potente motore per scegliere cosa si vuole e ricominciare.
In generale penso che l'autostima sia un arma di difesa ma che se troppo accentuata diventa presto presunzione.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce si sente sicuro di sé? Ha autostima?
> E chi è tradito ha ancora autostima o l’ha vista calpestatata?


Dipende.
E' la risposta giusta per tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai cercando di mettere insieme troppe cose che non hanno punti in comune.
> L'esibizionismo è attraente come l'orgasmo, non c'entra nulla l'insicurezza.
> Non è una reazione a niente. E' attraente, eccitante.
> Canta davanti alle persone che ti ascoltano con piacere e dimmi  quanta adrenalina senti.
> ...


Io non provo nessun desiderio di esibirmi e nessuna emozione quando l’ho fatto.
Non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo e proviamo le stesse cose.
Quello che invece si può constatare è che in fase di formazione una moderata esibizione, come gli spettacoli scolastici, rafforza la sicurezza, mentre una eccessiva esibizione, come gli attori o i cantanti giovanissimi, comporta una diversa strutturazione della personalità, a volte con conseguenze tristissime. 

Ho parlato di certe nozze. Ho conosciuto persone del sud che hanno fatto bellissime nozze senza esagerazioni. 

Ho dato spunti di riflessione.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

mavi1982 ha detto:


> in un primo momento si, poi ovviamente tutto diventa più chiaro e, l'autostima è un potente motore per scegliere cosa si vuole e ricominciare.
> In generale penso che l'autostima sia un arma di difesa ma che se troppo accentuata diventa presto presunzione.


Grazie.
Volevo stimolare una riflessione individuale su come sono stati vissuti questi “ruoli”.


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Celentano ha 81 anni e lavora nello spettacolo da più di 60. In qualsiasi caso merita tutto il rispetto di chi è riuscito a interessare il pubblico, nel bene e nel male, per tutti questi anni. In quell'ambiente di solito duri molto, molto meno.


  E perciò dovrei farmi piacere i suoi sermoni e la pubblicità del suo ultimo show che mi ha svegliato dal divano dove dormivo placidamente con la tv accesa la scorsa settimana?


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò dovrei farmi piacere i suoi sermoni e la pubblicità del suo ultimo show che mi ha svegliato dal divano dove dormivo placidamente con la tv accesa la scorsa settimana?


No, anche a me non piacciono.
Però, accidenti, resto ammirato dal fatto che ancora oggi lui faccia parlare di sé.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non provo nessun desiderio di esibirmi e nessuna emozione quando l’ho fatto.
> Non tutti reagiamo allo stesso modo e proviamo le stesse cose.
> Quello che invece si può constatare è che in fase di formazione una moderata esibizione, come gli spettacoli scolastici, rafforza la sicurezza, mentre una eccessiva esibizione, come gli attori o i cantanti giovanissimi, comporta una diversa strutturazione della personalità, a volte con conseguenze tristissime.
> 
> ...


Non puoi paragonare i bambini con i cantanti o gli attori, adulti che hanno fatto scelte professionali ben precise.
Lì entrano in gioco neurotrasmettitori a gogo. Puoi immaginarti quali alti e bassi ci possano essere nel lungo periodo.
Devi saperli gestire. Se eviti l'uso delle droghe, che provocano ulteriori casini, diventi come la Pausini.
Una che sembrava timida e tranquilla ma che è in realtà è una donna tostissima.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, anche a me non piacciono.
> Però, accidenti, resto ammirato dal fatto che ancora oggi lui faccia parlare di sé.


Bè forse se avesse evitato quella "cagata" di programma qualcuno in più lo avrebbe ricordato in maniera positiva
Non sempre basta che se ne parli. E lui ultimamente non ne becca una


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bè forse se avesse evitato quella "cagata" di programma qualcuno in più lo avrebbe ricordato in maniera positiva
> Non sempre basta che se ne parli. E lui ultimamente non ne becca una


Celentano ne ha fatte di cose orribili nella sua carriera.
Joan Lui, per esempio.
Ma anche in tv...
Non l'ho visto questo programma. Io mi guardo i film su Tim Vision e in tv se capita solo il 56.
Mi piace Manara, e pure Piovani, mi sarei guardato solo il cartone, al limite.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non puoi paragonare i bambini con i cantanti o gli attori, adulti che hanno fatto scelte professionali ben precise.
> Lì entrano in gioco neurotrasmettitori a gogo. Puoi immaginarti quali alti e bassi ci possano essere nel lungo periodo.
> Devi saperli gestire. Se eviti l'uso delle droghe, che provocano ulteriori casini, diventi come la Pausini.
> Una che sembrava timida e tranquilla ma che è in realtà è una donna tostissima.


Nei giovanissimi vediamo potenziati gli effetti della esibizione.

Come si è trovato destabilizzato è noto. È ovvio che dipende dalla famiglia e dalla persona, Christian Bale sembra equilibrato . Ma era per evidenziare che l’esibizione crea una sorta di dipendenza, ricercata da alcuni e non da altri.


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi tradisce si sente sicuro di sé?


Non capisco il nesso

Potresti comodamente sostituire "tradisce" con "chi  dichiara il proprio desiderio" (indipendentemente dallo stato civile)

Perché per arrivare in campo a dichiararsi all'altro/a bisogna prima passare dallo "spogliatoio" dei desideri da mettere sul piatto davanti all'altro

E in quello spogliatoio talvolta il pane è duro per certi denti

Il "tradire" arriva magari dopo (se l'altro eventualmente approva e ricambia)

Potresti spiegare in che senso intendi il "nesso"? (Tradimento/sicurezza in se)


----------



## spleen (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima? Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia? Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza? Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede? Lo vediamo negli altri, lo vediamo in noi stessi? I personaggi in vista li consideriamo con una giusta autostima o vediamo che il rischio della presunzione di superiorità arrivi fino a un narcisismo che può anche nascondere patologicamente insicurezza?  Chi tradisce si sente sicuro di sé? Ha autostima? E chi è tradito ha ancora autostima o l’ha vista calpestatata?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI1DtzlaiLo Grande scardovelli!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non capisco il nesso
> 
> Potresti comodamente sostituire "tradisce" con "chi  dichiara il proprio desiderio" (indipendentemente dallo stato civile)
> 
> ...


Non intendo niente. :mexican: Ho messo un po’ di carne al fuoco per vedere se qualcuno cucina qualcosa di buono.

Mi è piaciuto la tua osservazione di dichiarare il desiderio. Argomento che avevi già messo in cucina.

Ci vuole un po’ di autostima per dichiarare il desiderio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI1DtzlaiLo Grande scardovelli!


Buono! Ma questa è roba da gourmet :mexican:


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima?
> Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
> Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
> Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
> ...


Mi ritrovo spesso a lavorare con l'autostima delle bambine e, soprattutto, delle adolescenti. Chi ha poca autostima, non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità e questo va a influire sul lavoro svolto.
Ci sono anche quelli che vestono una autostima ipertrofica. Sono talmente sicuri di fare bene e meglio degli altri che non si rendono conto dei propri errori, non ne traggono quindi insegnamento.
Il bene, come quasi tutto, sta nel mezzo.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo spesso a lavorare con l'autostima delle bambine e, soprattutto, delle adolescenti. Chi ha poca autostima, non ha fiducia nelle sue capacità e questo va a influire sul lavoro svolto.
> Ci sono anche quelli che vestono una autostima ipertrofica. Sono talmente sicuri di fare bene e meglio degli altri che non si rendono conto dei propri errori, non ne traggono quindi insegnamento.
> Il bene, come quasi tutto, sta nel mezzo.


Il video postato da Spleen spiega bene. 
Bambini e adolescenti si devono ancora costruire L’autostima


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il video postato da Spleen spiega bene.
> Bambini e adolescenti si devono ancora costruire L’autostima


Sì, certo, non si nasce con la giusta autostima. Non ho visto il video, lo guarderò sicuramente stasera, a casa. Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non intendo niente. :mexican: Ho messo un po’ di carne al fuoco per vedere se qualcuno cucina qualcosa di buono.
> 
> Mi è piaciuto la tua osservazione di dichiarare il desiderio. Argomento che avevi già messo in cucina.
> 
> Ci vuole un po’ di autostima per dichiarare il desiderio.


Ci vogliono un bel po' di cose (a me) x dichiarare il desiderio

L'autostima è senz'altro tra le varie cose

Autostima positiva nella propria capacità di digerire un NO

Autostima positiva nella propria capacità di gestire le conseguenze di un si

"Autostima" in se dice poco, è una parola che va sempre parametrata a un qualcosa di "se"  da autostimare.

Non la considero una attività ricreativa quella di dichiarare il desiderio , diciamo così :carneval:

Alla stregua di come potrebbe essere dichiarare il proprio cantautore preferito, ecco ...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci vogliono un bel po' di cose (a me) x dichiarare il desiderio
> 
> L'autostima è senz'altro tra le varie cose
> 
> ...


Dipende da quanti sono gli oggetti del desiderio.


----------



## Rosarose (24 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ci vogliono un bel po' di cose (a me) x dichiarare il desiderio
> 
> L'autostima è senz'altro tra le varie cose
> 
> ...


La tua riflessione mi ha fatto venire in mente quante prove da ragazza ho dovuto fare per imparare a mettere a nudo il mio desiderio, davvero non è stato facile. Poi da donna ho imparato ad essere seduttiva senza espormi...molto molto meglio

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Poi da donna ho imparato ad essere seduttiva senza espormi...molto molto meglio
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


È uno dei vantaggi di avere la topa tra le gambe :carneval:

Molte ideologicamente lo schifano sdegnate.. 

Solo poche (come te adesso) in camera caritatis lo ammettono

Basterebbe provare a cambiare prospettiva e diventare "omo" per 3 giorni di fila (tre) per capire..


----------



## Skorpio (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende da quanti sono gli oggetti del desiderio.


Non credo, se si parla di "autostima" collegata al dichiarare un desiderio

Un desiderio qualsiasi eh?

Anche quello di fare la famigliola più figa del mondo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima?
> Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
> Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
> Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
> ...


quando sconfina in presunzione o superbia e' egocentrismo molto molto ego


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai cercando di mettere insieme troppe cose che non hanno punti in comune.
> L'esibizionismo è attraente come l'orgasmo, non c'entra nulla l'insicurezza.
> Non è una reazione a niente. E' attraente, eccitante.
> Canta davanti alle persone che ti ascoltano con piacere e dimmi  quanta adrenalina senti.
> ...


Concordo


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima?
> Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
> Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
> Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
> ...


Narcisismo legato a insicurezza ? non credo
Forse a mancanza di empatia.

Non credo nemmeno che quando si tradisca si sia cosi sicuri di se'.
Al limite si e' sicuri di voler rischiare ed e' una sicurezza effimera, appena vengono scoperti si atteggiano facilmente a vittime.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Gennaio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai cercando di mettere insieme troppe cose che non hanno punti in comune.
> L'esibizionismo è attraente come l'orgasmo, non c'entra nulla l'insicurezza.
> Non è una reazione a niente. E' attraente, eccitante.
> Canta davanti alle persone che ti ascoltano con piacere e dimmi  quanta adrenalina senti.
> ...


Ma la voglia di far festa dove la mettiamo? Io ho fatto un matrimonio che è rimasto negli annali. È valso fino all'ultimo centesimo dei 2 miliardi che ho speso.
Il matrimonio è un rito che ha il suo perno nel riconoscimento sociale. Consiste esattamente nel presentare la coppia alla comunità in cui la coppia (e la futura famiglia se arrivano dei nani), andrà ad interagire.
Ai matrimoni, nel lasso di tempo immediatamente precedente e il giorno stesso delle nozze, si rinsaldano patti transgenerazionali con tutta la potenza di fuoco possibile.
Sta stronzata del rito intimo va bene solo per i morti di fame. Il matrimonio non è qualcosa che è solo della coppia. Nessuno ti obbliga a sposarti, ma quando lo fai fallo con la coscienza che il matrimonio non ha nulla di intimo. È un qualcosa di corale che costruisce la sua essenza nel coinvolgere quelle persone che ti saranno da puntello, spada e scudo della tua vita successiva. Nonché il coinvolgimento dell'ordine costituito civile o religioso che sia.
Non è un caso se si chiamano riti di passaggio.
E non è nemmeno un caso se parecchia gente preferisce il tradimento per girare intorno all'istituzione piuttosto che scontrarcisi di petto: il tradimento è qualcosa di intimo, consente di recuperare intimità. Il matrimonio trae la logica della sua ragion d'essere dal coinvolgimento della tribù.
Altrimenti ha solo una coppia, che magari sta benissimo. Ma ho perso il conto degli amici accoppiati, magari fedeli, in contesti di solitudine che solamente sposandosi non ci hanno guadagnato un cazzo. Casomai perso. Ma guadagnato mai.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Gennaio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E perciò dovrei farmi piacere i suoi sermoni e la pubblicità del suo ultimo show che mi ha svegliato dal divano dove dormivo placidamente con la tv accesa la scorsa settimana?


Spegnere la tv?


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma la voglia di far festa dove la mettiamo? Io ho fatto un matrimonio che è rimasto negli annali. È valso fino all'ultimo centesimo dei 2 miliardi che ho speso.
> Il matrimonio è un rito che ha il suo perno nel riconoscimento sociale. Consiste esattamente nel presentare la coppia alla comunità in cui la coppia (e la futura famiglia se arrivano dei nani), andrà ad interagire.
> Ai matrimoni, nel lasso di tempo immediatamente precedente e il giorno stesso delle nozze, si rinsaldano patti transgenerazionali con tutta la potenza di fuoco possibile.
> Sta stronzata del rito intimo va bene solo per i morti di fame. Il matrimonio non è qualcosa che è solo della coppia. Nessuno ti obbliga a sposarti, ma quando lo fai fallo con la coscienza che il matrimonio non ha nulla di intimo. È un qualcosa di corale che costruisce la sua essenza nel coinvolgere quelle persone che ti saranno da puntello, spada e scudo della tua vita successiva. Nonché il coinvolgimento dell'ordine costituito civile o religioso che sia.
> ...


Vero anche questo.
Ho dei bei ricordi del mio matrimonio.
Non abbiamo speso tanto, ma c'erano tutti gli amici. 
È stata una festa, sì.


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> La tua riflessione mi ha fatto venire in mente quante prove da ragazza ho dovuto fare per imparare a mettere a nudo il mio desiderio, davvero non è stato facile. *Poi da donna ho imparato ad essere seduttiva senza espormi...molto molto meglio*
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk





Skorpio ha detto:


> *È uno dei vantaggi di avere la topa tra le gambe* :carneval:
> 
> Molte ideologicamente lo schifano sdegnate..
> 
> ...


secondo me questa tua frase Skorpio suona vagamente maschilista

Io per esempio ho inteso la frase sopra di rosarose come un effetto della maturità (che vale per la donna come per l'uomo), e non certo l'aver imparato ad usare la topa come "arma" di seduzione.


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> secondo me questa tua frase Skorpio suona vagamente maschilista
> 
> Io per esempio ho inteso la frase sopra di rosarose come un effetto della maturità (che vale per la donna come per l'uomo), e non certo l'aver imparato ad usare la topa come "arma" di seduzione.


Non lo era, almeno nelle intenzioni

Ho semplicemente descritto, in modo un po' volgare, uno "status" (avere la topa tra le gambe).

Uno status è uno status, non è né maschilista ne femminista, ne di destra né di sinistra.

È uno status

Che può darti dei vantaggi, come degli inconvenienti

Un vantaggio dello "status" di aver la topa tra le gambe PUÒ (se sfruttato bene) essere quello di "non scoprirsi" per prima e aspettare di "vedere" ..

Che può essere considerato un discreto vantaggio..

Tu giochi a poker?


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non lo era, almeno nelle intenzioni
> 
> Ho semplicemente descritto, in modo un po' volgare, uno "status" (avere la topa tra le gambe).
> 
> ...


No credo sia così in generale. Il privilegio di avvantaggiare dello status per come lo intendi te non è di genere. Una persona attraente maschio o femmina che sia è sempre avvantaggiato in quel senso. Per assurdo io noto più "subbuglio" tra ragazze/donne in presenza di un bel ragazzo/uomo che non il contrario. Il privilegio non è la topa ma la bellezza in generale, a mio parere.

Giocavo a strip poker da ragazzo


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> No credo sia così in generale. Il privilegio di avvantaggiare dello status per come lo intendi te non è di genere. Una persona attraente maschio o femmina che sia è sempre avvantaggiato in quel senso. Per assurdo io noto più "subbuglio" tra ragazze/donne in presenza di un bel ragazzo/uomo che non il contrario. Il privilegio non è la topa ma la bellezza in generale, a mio parere.
> 
> Giocavo a strip poker da ragazzo


Certo, sono generalizzazioni.. ma infatti la avevo inserita in un contesto semiserio

È chiaro che anche "essere bello" è uno status

O essere figlio del presidente della fondazione bancaria

Sono status che ti danno potenziali "vantaggi" ma chiaramente non basta lo status

Se puzzi e sei un cesso, e metti insieme 5 parole senza accorgerti manco che stai dicendo, avoja di aver la topa tra le gambe: aspetta e spera :carneval:


----------



## Darietto (31 Gennaio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, sono generalizzazioni.. ma infatti la avevo inserita in un contesto semiserio
> 
> È chiaro che anche "essere bello" è uno status
> 
> ...



inutile negare che anche un maschio, al di là della bellezza, con una minchia tanta rappresenta uno status, "forse" anche più del maschio bello, intelligente ma poco dotato. Lo dico per esperienza


----------



## Skorpio (31 Gennaio 2019)

Darietto ha detto:


> inutile negare che anche un maschio, al di là della bellezza, con una minchia tanta rappresenta uno status, "forse" anche più del maschio bello, intelligente ma poco dotato. Lo dico per esperienza


Sicuramente è uno status, e immagino che possa dare vantaggi di "immagine"

Qui però bisogna tu senta qualche femmina, Perché probabilmente avranno miglior titolo a confermare la tua impressione

Per quel che ci devo avere a che fare io con i maschi, non ho questi problemi, come ce l'hanno, ce l'hanno..

Mi cambia poco :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

Gli uomini e donne non esistano come categorie omogenee.
Esiste una società che impone limiti e valori, ma non esistano reazioni omogenee.
Ci sono donne che perdono la ragione per Fabrizio Corona e quelle che vanno in fibrillazione per Cottarelli.
Ed è così per gli uomini.


----------



## disincantata (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini e donne non esistano come categorie omogenee.
> Esiste una società che impone limiti e valori, ma non esistano reazioni omogenee.
> Ci sono donne che perdono la ragione per Fabrizio Corona e quelle che vanno in fibrillazione per Cottarelli.
> Ed è così per gli uomini.



Uomini andare in fibrillazione per la MONTALCINI  credo pochi.

IO a Cottarelli preferisco Cacciari.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Uomini andare in fibrillazione per la MONTALCINI  credo pochi.
> 
> IO a Cottarelli preferisco Cacciari.


Cacciari sta andando un po’ fuori età anche per le amanti dell’uomo maturo, resta per le gerontofile :carneval:


----------



## Bruja (31 Gennaio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cacciari sta andando un po’ fuori età anche per le amanti dell’uomo maturo, resta per le gerontofile :carneval:



  Vero, l'ho sentito recentemente, a volte inciampa nelle frasi, è meno pacato e più insofferente ed irritabile... per lui è un sintomo geriatrico ld:


----------



## LipScarlett (3 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi è un limite all’autostima?
> Quando L’autostima sconfina in presunzione o superbia?
> Quando l’assertività sconfina nella arroganza?
> Quando il sano egoismo sconfina nell’abuso della buona fede?
> ...



Sarà che sono un ex amante atipica....mai sentita sicura di me. 
Di autostima ne ho sempre avuta poca...da tradita pure meno....
Sono patologica..:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2019)

LipScarlett ha detto:


> Sarà che sono un ex amante atipica....mai sentita sicura di me.
> Di autostima ne ho sempre avuta poca...da tradita pure meno....
> Sono patologica..:rotfl::rotfl:


Le mie sono domande, non certo affermazioni.
Mai pensato che un’amante abbia autostima. Ma neppure penso che non l’abbia. Dipende da cosa si trova in una relazione e come ci si pone.


----------



## disincantata (5 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cacciari sta andando un po’ fuori età anche per le amanti dell’uomo maturo, resta per le gerontofile :carneval:



Per me non e' questione di eta' con Cacciari, non ci farei mai sesso, solo starei ad ascoltarlo ore ed ore.

Per il sesso ormai preferisco uno piu giovane di me:rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Febbraio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Per me non e' questione di eta' con Cacciari, non ci farei mai sesso, solo starei ad ascoltarlo ore ed ore.
> 
> Per il sesso ormai preferisco uno piu giovane di me:rotfl:


Grande disin !!!! 
Vai così


----------

